# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  &&الى امير العا شقين&&

## العنود

من العنود 
الى امير العاشقين      المحترم
ممكن اطلب طلب 
وممكن تعطيني الرد على الطلب
والطلب هو
اذا سمحت وتفضلت علي
ان تعطيني توقيعتك
واذا ممكن تعطيني التوقيعة
 الحقيقيه
وسلامتك 
بس هذا هو الطلب

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*من أميـر العاشقين 
الى العنود المحترمه ..*

*بصراحه خيه مافهمت ويش تقصدي بالتوقيع ..*

*هل تقصدي التوقيع الي أوقع بها في حياتي اليوميه على أوراق رسميه مثلاً ..*

*أو التوقيع الي موجود عندي بالمنتدى الي هو الصور الي محطوطه ..*

*وضحي خيه من كلامك أنا فهمت توقيعي الحقيقي الي اوقع بها في الاوراق الرسميه يعني حقت بنك مثلاً أو حق تقديم صح ..* 

*أذا كان هذا هو ممكن أعرف السبب خيه ..*

*أعذب التحايا لكي أخيه ..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## العنود

_ لا مو قصدي التوقيع الذي توقعه على الاوراق_
_اقصد ممكن تعمل لي توقيع بأسم العنود_
_اذاممكن مش غصب_
_هذا القصدي_
_مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود_

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أمير العاشقين ..*
*هلا خيه من عيوني ..*
*وانشالله ألحين أعمل لك التوقيع ..*

*وحاضر بس انا افتكرت توقيع على الوراق ..*

*مي مشكله خيه من عيوني أسوي لك التوقيع ..*

*وألحين راح أشتغل عليه ..*

*ولما ايخلص راح أركبه المنتدى ..*

*وحاضر وممنون خيه ..*

*دمتي بود ..*

*أعذب التحايا لكي أخيه ..*
*أميـر العاشقيـن*

----------


## العنود

_تسلم ماتقصر_ 
_الله يعطيك الف الف الف عافية_ 
_ولا ننحرم من المشاركات_
_وبقول شي_
_تدري ان انت منور المنتدى_
_مع اعذب التحيات اختك العنود_

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هلا والله خيه ..*

*منور بوجودش والله ..*

*مشكوره يالغاليه والله خجلتيني ..*
*وانتي الي منوره بمواضيعش وخواطرش الجميله ..*

*تفضلي هذا التوقيع وأذا ما عجبش قولي لي وانا اسوي واحد  غيره من عيوني ..*

*ولاتستحي خيه وابي الصراحه زين ..*

*يالله هذي الصورة ..*

*[IMG]http://fsr.***********/alanood.gif[/IMG]*


*وهذي وصلت التوقيع* 

*http://fsr.***********/alanood.gif*

*خيه أذا ماعجبش قولي ..*

*عادي ترا أسوي واحد غيره من عيوني ..*

*يالله يعطيش العافيه ..*

*أجل التحيه لكِ أخيه ..*
*أمـير العاشقين*

----------


## العنود

*تسلم اخوي امير العاشقين*
*مادري ويش اقول* 
*والله خجلتيني*
*اشكرك شكرا جزيل ما تقصر على* 
*التوقيع الجميل مرة* 
*جميل جميل بجد*
*الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية* 
*مع اعذب التحيات الى اخوي الغالي امير العاشقين*
*اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*سامحني بعد بطلب طلبوهو*
*كيف اخلي التوقيع بيطلع*
*في اي رد او اي موضوع*
*ممكن تقولي*
*مع اعذب التحيات الى الغالي امير العاشقين*
*اختك العنود*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

وبعد الاذن من اخونا امير تفضلي هذا الرابط فيه الطريقة

لوضع توقيعك ..

{شرح جديد طريقة وضع التوقيع في المنتدى} 

نتمنى لك اجمل الاوقات ..

كل المودة ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*




تسلم اخوي امير العاشقين
مادري ويش اقول 
والله خجلتيني
اشكرك شكرا جزيل ما تقصر على 
التوقيع الجميل مرة 
جميل جميل بجد
الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية 
مع اعذب التحيات الى اخوي الغالي امير العاشقين
اختك العنود



*





*هلا خيه الحمد الله انه عجبش*

*وعادي أختي الغاليه العنود لاخجل ولا شي شدعوه ..*

*أنا في الخدمه في أي وقت وحاضر من عيوني ..*

*وهذا من ذوقك ِ الحلو قلتي جميل ..*
*الله يعافيكِ أنشاء الله ..*

*




سامحني بعد بطلب طلبوهو
كيف اخلي التوقيع بيطلع
في اي رد او اي موضوع
ممكن تقولي
مع اعذب التحيات الى الغالي امير العاشقين
اختك العنود



*


*هلا خيه بالنسبه ألى كيف أتحطي التوقيع هذا هو الشرح وماقصر أخوي شبكة الناصرة ..*

*هاذي وصلة الشرح ..*

*{شرح جديد طريقة وضع التوقيع في المنتدى}* 

*وأذا ما عرفتي قولي لي وانا حاضر في الخدمه أختي الغاليه ..*

*وأي خدمه تحت أمرك ..*

*ومشكورة وماقصرتي ..*

*عساكِ دوووم على القوة يارب ..*

*تحياتي الحاره لكِ أختي الغاليه العنود ..*
*أخــاكِ العزيز ..*
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## العنود

*تسلم اخوي الغالي امير العاشقين*
*على الرد الجميل مرة*
*اني اصلن ما تعلمة الكذب*
*فكذة بقول الصراحة اني احب الصراحة*
*اصلن الصراحة شيئ عظيم* 
*واني اصلن دخلت على الشرح الذي عطيتني اياه*
*وشفتة وفهمته بس ما عرفت اسويه كيف*
*وبقول شيئ احس انك تعبان مني* 
*على الطلبات التي اطلبها والله وحتى واني اكتب حسيت ان*
*يداي ترتجف من شدة الخجل والله متعبتك معاي*
*ونت بعد حسيت ان كلما جيت بتكتب يدينك ترتجف*
*بس اني كأني قاعدة في برد بس اني احس بالحر ويداي ترتجف*
*من شدة الخجل والله حرام متعبتك معاي والله اني حاسة انك تعبان*
*بس بقول شيئ ابيك تسوي الي التو قيع وان شاء الله انه يكون اخر طلب*
*اتمنى انه يكون اخر طلب بس سويل التوقيع* 
*واتمنى سلامتك من كل شر يالغالي* 
*مع اعذب التحيات الغالية والجميلة اختك العنود*
*وفي ملاحظة احب اقولهاوهي*
*اني ما بحرمكم من اشعاري او خواطري بأذن الله* 
*وسلامتك يا الغالي*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*




تسلم اخوي الغالي امير 
على الرد الجميل مرة


اني اصلن ما تعلمة الكذب

فكذة بقول الصراحة اني احب الصراحة
اصلن الصراحة شيئ عظيم 
واني اصلن دخلت على الشرح الذي عطيتني اياه
وشفتة وفهمته بس ما عرفت اسويه كيف
وبقول شيئ احس انك تعبان مني 
على الطلبات التي اطلبها والله وحتى واني اكتب حسيت ان
يداي ترتجف من شدة الخجل والله متعبتك معاي
ونت بعد حسيت ان كلما جيت بتكتب يدينك ترتجف
بس اني كأني قاعدة في برد بس اني احس بالحر ويداي ترتجف
من شدة الخجل والله حرام متعبتك معاي والله اني حاسة انك تعبان
بس بقول شيئ ابيك تسوي الي التو قيع وان شاء الله انه يكون اخر طلب
اتمنى انه يكون اخر طلب بس سويل التوقيع 
واتمنى سلامتك من كل شر يالغالي 
مع اعذب التحيات الغالية والجميلة اختك العنود
وفي ملاحظة احب اقولهاوهي
اني ما بحرمكم من اشعاري او خواطري بأذن الله 
وسلامتك يا الغالي



**











* 

*شدعوه خيه العنود بتزعليني كذا تعبك راحه والله وانا في الخدمه..*

*ولا ابي أسمح تعبتك وماتعبتك وخلي هالخجل خيه أنا في الخدمه ..*
*ولايهمك يالغاليه أنا تحت أمرك في أي وقت ..*

*وفي الخدمه والله من عيوني ..* 
*أختي العنود خلاص ألحين أشرح لك بالتفصيل الممل بس أنتين أتبعي الخطوات كامله زين ..*  

*أولا أضغطي على هذي الكلمه الي تحت ..* 
*تعديل التوقيع* 
*بتفتح لك صفحه كانش بتكتب رد لو موضوع ومكتوب عليه تعديل التوقيع المهم ماعلينا ..* 
*بعدين أنسخي هذا الكلام الي بالانجليزي وحطيه في الفراغ ..* 
*هذا هو الكلام الي تنسخيه وأنسخيه كامل ماعدا كلمه كود php  يعني الكلام الي ذاخل الفراغ الغامق اوكي الا هو صاير بين أقواس أنسخيه من القوس الاول حتى الثاني وحطيه في الفراغ الي مكتوب فيه تعديل التوقيع ..* 




```

[img]http://fsr.***********/alanood.gif[/img] 


```





*أذا حطيتي الكلام بتطلع لش الصورة او الكلام الي نسخيته مكان ماتكتب الي في الفراغ ..* 
*بعدين اضغطي على حفظ التوقيع ..* 
*وراح يستوي عندك التوقيع ..* 
*واذا ماعرفتي في الخدمه يالغاليه ..* 
*واي شي أنا حاضر تامرين اختي  ..* 
*وتسلمين يالغاليه ومافي داعي للخجل مره ثانيه اوكي ..*

*وأسف على التأخير ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب ..* 

*أخاكِ العزيز ..* 
*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## العنود

*اشكرك اخوي امير العاشقين* 
*على الكلام الجميل موووووووووووت*
*ماني عارفة ويش اقول*
*ومشكور على الشرح الممل*
*ودخلت بس ما عرفت اشلون اسوة*
*وارجو انك تسوة ولو ان هذا راحكون صعب واني خجلانه*
*بس ويش اسوي ارجو انك تسوية*
*وسلامتك يالغالي من كل شر او مكروه* 
*وعساك على القوة دوم يا رب*
*مع اعذب التحيات اختك المحبة لك العنود*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

_




اشكرك اخوي امير العاشقين 
على الكلام الجميل موووووووووووت
ماني عارفة ويش اقول
ومشكور على الشرح الممل
ودخلت بس ما عرفت اشلون اسوة
وارجو انك تسوة ولو ان هذا راحكون صعب واني خجلانه
بس ويش اسوي ارجو انك تسوية
وسلامتك يالغالي من كل شر او مكروه 
وعساك على القوة دوم يا رب
مع اعذب التحيات اختك المحبة لك العنود



_

*خلاص ولا يهمك راح اركب لك التوقيع من لوحة التحكم ..*

*يعطيش العافيه ..*

*وبالعكس لاتعب ولا شي ..*

*واسف على التاخير* 

*احر التحايا خيه ..*

*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## العنود

*اشكرك اخوي امير العاشقين*
*على التعاون معي*
*وعلى العموم مشكور ما تقصر*
*معني الطلبات كثيرة بس* 
*ما تقصر من طيبتك وحنيتك*
*والله يوفقك الى كل خير وعساك سالم من* 
*كل شر او مكروه بأذن الله*
*مع اشد واعذب واحمى التحيات الى اخوي الغالي امير العاشقين*
*اختك العنود*

----------


## العنود

*اسفه اني ما كملت*
*وليش الاسف * 
*عادي لا تأخير ولا شي*
*على العمموم مشكور* 
*مع اشد واعذب التحيات اختك الغالي العنود*

----------


## العنود

*الى اخوي امير العاشقين*
*ارجو انك تسامحني لان*
*اخوي عملي توقيع بس ما دري* 
*اذا فيه صورة او لا*
*بس المهم انك تسامحني*
*وارجو منك ان تقيل اعتذاري*
*مع اشد واعذب واحمى التحيات التي مغمورة بالحب والحنان اختك العنود*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

لا عادي خيه العنود شدعوه ..

الظاهر التوقيع الي سوا اخوكٍ بس كلام ..

لاني اشوف مكان التوقيع بس كلام ..

علا فكره خيتو عجبني الكلام ..

ومايحتاج الاعتذار .. 

يعطيك العافيه ..

تمنيات لك ِ بالتوفيق ..

أوفر تحياتي الحره لكِ ..
أمير العاشقين ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..

تم وضع توقيعك من قبل الادارة

نتمنى لك اجمل الاوقات 

فريق عمل شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------


## العنود

*مشكور على الذي سويته*
*والله وهو العظيم ماراح*
*انسى الك هالجميل*
*وارجوا انك تسامحني لان*
*مسحة اسمي بنفسي بس*
*ردية وسجلة*
*ما يصيرما اسجل حق اموت*
*وارجو انك تسامحني*
*مع اشد واعذب و احمى التحيات الممتلئه الشكر* 
*والحب الى اخي امير العاشقين*
*وارجو انكم ما تفهموني خطأ على الكلمة الحب*
* بس هو صحيح حب بس حب اخوي*
*وارجو من الجميع وبلخصوص امير العاشقين*
*انهم ما يفهموني خط**أ*
*مع اعذب التحيات الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى*
*اختكم العنود*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

_




مشكور على الذي سويته
والله وهو العظيم ماراح
انسى الك هالجميل
وارجوا انك تسامحني لان
مسحة اسمي بنفسي بس
ردية وسجلة
ما يصيرما اسجل حق اموت
وارجو انك تسامحني
مع اشد واعذب و احمى التحيات الممتلئه الشكر 
والحب الى اخي امير العاشقين
وارجو انكم ما تفهموني خطأ على الكلمة الحب
بس هو صحيح حب بس حب اخوي
وارجو من الجميع وبلخصوص امير العاشقين
انهم ما يفهموني خطأ
مع اعذب التحيات الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى
اختكم العنود



_

*العفو اختي العنود هذا واجبنا ..*

*والحمد الله اختي انش مرتاحه ..*

*ولول اختي ماحد يفهم غلط ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب ..*

*أعذب التحايا خيه العنود ..*

*أميرالعاشقين ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تـــم أغلاق الموضــوع ...

إدارة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية

----------

